# Sound City now in theatres



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm quite anxious to see this film. 

[video=youtube_share;HQoOfiLz1G4]http://youtu.be/HQoOfiLz1G4[/video]


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm dieing to see this as well. It's currently playing at the TIFF theater and it says "held over" I wonder how long it will be there?

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's the interview from Radio Q taped the other day. Dave Grohl seems like a straight up dude and it's awesome he did this flick.

Dave Grohl and Sound City UNCUT - Q - CBC Player

DW


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I want him to tour with the Sound City Players band, check this ridiculous setlist out:

Dave Grohl Concert Setlist at Hollywood Palladium, Hollywood on January 31, 2013 | setlist.fm

Also, you can already buy the film from the movie's website and itunes. Watched it the other day, it's fantastic.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

A friend of mine flew out last week after speaking to Dave to hit the premiere and afterparty in LA. Some people have excellent jobs where they can pawn stuff like this off as "work-related". I am not one of those people.

Dave Grohl's Sound City Players Throw Three-Hour Bash in L.A. | Music News | Rolling Stone


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

surlybastard said:


> I want him to tour with the Sound City Players band, check this ridiculous setlist out:
> 
> Dave Grohl Concert Setlist at Hollywood Palladium, Hollywood on January 31, 2013 | setlist.fm
> 
> Also, you can already buy the film from the movie's website and itunes. Watched it the other day, it's fantastic.


I didn't realize you could download this, and I think I have an iTunes gift certificate! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Good stuff. Thanks for that!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A forum buddy tech'd for the Foos for a while, and relayed some nice anecdotes about Dave when he was last in town. Mr. G *IS* all about the music. One of my prized possessions, carried in my wallet, is one of his picks with the "606" insignia on it (thename/address of his studio back in Seattle) and what I assume is his DNA embedded in the cork grip on it.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Definitely an add to list of movies to see. I still haven't seen It Might Get Loud.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

_It Might Get Loud_ is available on Netflix. One of the first things I watched when we got Netflix. Interesting flick.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Its actually on Rogers on-demand as well. Thats where I watched it


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought it on iTunes and just watched it. I'm on a flight to Mexico City so I was able to use the time without distractions.


It's a great documentary and I have a greater respect and admiration for Dave Grohl.


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

Saw this at the TIFF and it was awesome!

Speaking of It Might Get Loud, my kids watched it an loved it. Surprised me. I will be getting Sound City for them now. You don't have to be a music lover to love these flicks. Really well done.

Cheers


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

What's the Tiff?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Toronto International Film Festival - and they have their own Tiff Bell Lightbox theatre on King Street, not far from Skydome.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks.

I'm pretty much out of the loop when it comes to the movie industry.

In fact, the last movie I saw in a theatre was The Two Towers.

Before that it was the Lion King.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As for it might get loud, I'll pass thanks.

I don't share the popular opinion that Jack White belongs in such company.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Sound City Real to Reel which is the collaborations he worked on as a result of this project is streaming here:

First Listen: Dave Grohl & Friends, 'Sound City: Real To Reel' : NPR

Some good songs here...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> As for it might get loud, I'll pass thanks.
> 
> I don't share the popular opinion that Jack White belongs in such company.


Strange reason not to watch a film which is essentially about three folks who are in love with guitars and passionate about music. 

I might have agreed with you prior to watching IMGL but I changed my mind. White has more in common with Pagey than The Edge does and in my opinion outplays him in the film.

I became a fan of Jack after this movie, it changed my opinion of him completely.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> I agreed before watching the film. I changed my mind, he has more in common with Pagey than The Edge does and in my opinion outplays him.
> 
> I became a fan of Jack after watching IMGL, changed my opinion of him completely.


I love jack white's music. not a fan of jack white personally. he seems a little pompous IMHO.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> He just strikes me as focussed and driven.
> 
> Probably why he is where he is.
> 
> Have you seen the White Stripes documentary of their tour across Canada? He doesn't come off as pompous in the least in that one.


i kind of watched it, in the background whilst doing other things. have not had a chance to watch it fully. 

I think he is very talented and i think he worked hard to get where he is. something about the way he speaks just rubs me in the wrong way in IMGL

for what it's worth, he's one of my favorite musicians.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> Milkman said:
> 
> 
> > As for it might get loud, I'll pass thanks.
> ...


I didn't mean for this to sound condescending, I just enjoyed the film for what it was, three guys talking about their love for music. 

I'll watch pretty much any music film whether or not I care for the artist, occasionally it will change my opinion of the person.

I recently watched the documentary "Hit So Hard" about Hole drummer Patty Schemel. It didn't change my opinion of Courtney Love or Hole but it was a good story regardless.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm with nkjanssen on that.... I love "rockumentaries"

I watched Lemmy last month and I couldn't name even 1 song he played prior to watching that documentary. interesting little movie though.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

blam said:


> I love jack white's music. not a fan of jack white personally. he seems a little pompous IMHO.


I thought he seemed very down to earth. It was Page that was being chauffeur driven around town in a Rolls Royce in that movie.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> Strange reason not to watch a film which is essentially about three folks who are in love with guitars and passionate about music.
> 
> I might have agreed with you prior to watching IMGL but I changed my mind. White has more in common with Pagey than The Edge does and in my opinion outplays him in the film.
> 
> I became a fan of Jack after this movie, it changed my opinion of him completely.


It's strange to choose not to watch a movie featuring an actor who's work you don't enjoy or appreciate?

Seems perfectly normal to me.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > Strange reason not to watch a film which is essentially about three folks who are in love with guitars and passionate about music.
> ...


That does sound reasonable but IMGL is a documentary so it's completely different.

I've watched docs on NAMBLA and Hitler and I'm not a fan of either's work.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> I've watched docs on NAMBLA and Hitler and I'm not a fan of either's work.


Hahahahahahahahahahhaha

Laughed my ass off at that.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> That does sound reasonable but IMGL is a documentary so it's completely different.
> 
> I've watched docs on NAMBLA and Hitler and I'm not a fan of either's work.



Sorry man, but you're going to have to spell out some of these acronyms. IMGL, I assume is It Might Get Loud. The other (NAMBLA)????

Would you watch a documentary about a classic rock group you really don't like?

Documentary, drama, whatever. If it involves listening to a guy like Jack White, I've got better ways to spend my time.

That seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Sorry man, but you're going to have to spell out some of these acronyms. IMGL, I assume is It Might Get Loud. The other (NAMBLA)????
> 
> Would you watch a documentary about a classic rock group you really don't like?
> 
> ...


NAMBLA: google it  Its not what youre thinking it is 

Youre obviously not a fan of Jack White, which is understandable.
Im not a fan of his music either, TBH...lots of passion but thats about it for me.
But that said, even though i dont care for his music, I do think he's a really interesting guy...the more I learn about him the more intrigued I am about his story, even if I still cant get into his music. so, ya, I would watch a documentary about a band I dont like, if the story is interesting enough. I appreciate it more as a film than as a musical experience.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> NAMBLA: google it  Its not what youre thinking it is
> 
> Youre obviously not a fan of Jack White, which is understandable.
> Im not a fan of his music either, TBH...lots of passion but thats about it for me.
> But that said, even though i dont care for his music, I do think he's a really interesting guy...the more I learn about him the more intrigued I am about his story, even if I still cant get into his music. so, ya, I would watch a documentary about a band I dont like, if the story is interesting enough. I appreciate it more as a film than as a musical experience.


That's cool. I myself can't ignore the music just to learn about a guy I'm not really a fan of.

As for googling, if it's important enough to post, it can be spelled out. If it's spelled out and I still don't know who it is, I can google.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Yes. That's exactly what he's saying. So would I. If the film's good, the film's good. I watched an excellent documentary on black metal a couple of months ago called "Until The Light Takes Us". Really enjoyed it. There's not much I enjoy less than black metal, but it was a good film. Like hardasmum, I don't have to like the subject matter (Hitler/NAMBLA) to enjoy a documentary about it. Apparantly some people do. That's fine. Some people can't listen to music if the performer takes drugs or drinks alcohol. Seems strange to me, but to each his own.


Perhaps you have more spare time than I do.

I watch very little on the tube and I prefer to be selective about what I do watch, particularly when it comes to music.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Ha! Not likely.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as TV goes, I essentially _only_ watch music documentaries. And I try to only watch good ones. Again, some people think it's possible to have an excellent documentary about a subject matter they don't like or agree with or enjoy. The film is a different thing than the subject matter.



Ok, if you can ignore the subject matter because the film is well crafted, you may be more of a film lover than I am.

Would you read a book about something you were not interested in because it was well written?

I guess that's ok. Different strokes.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Milkman said:
> 
> 
> > Would you read a book about something you were not interested in because it was well written?
> ...


I'm not likely to learn much from a documentary about The Beatles, The Jam or The Kinks because in my lifetime I've read or watched my fair share of biographies on these artists. 

"It Might Get Loud" is a perfect example of a documentary I was able to learn something from. While familiar with Page, The Edge and White, I went into the film not fond of any of them. 

It's not the greatest music documentary of all time but the backstory of the artists and their enthusiasm for the guitar opened up my mind to their work. At forty years old I purchased my first Zeppelin albums. Even though I'd heard many of these songs before I'd never actually "listened" to them. I went on to read "Hammer of the Gods", a book about a band I didn't really like.

What else did I learn from watching the film? That a seventy year old's passion for music is infectious, that a rockstar can become fourteen again when in the presence of a childhood hero and that you don't need thousands of dollars worth of gear to make music.

I'm keen to broaden my horizons. Different strokes though I guess.

[video=youtube_share;xca2A6y5rYc]http://youtu.be/xca2A6y5rYc[/video]

FWIW I am a father to two year old twin boys so time is a luxury I don't have. I'm lucky if I can find ten minutes in my day to play guitar. I don't think learning something new is a waste of my very precious time.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

If anyone wants to listen to the Sound City soundtrack, you can stream it here;

CBC Music


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Maybe, but what I'm talking about is being able to find something interesting even though you might not like it. I've read lots of good books about bad people.
> 
> Another one I just remembered... One of the more interesting "Behind the Music" episodes I've seen (at least I think that's what it was) was about The Spice Girls. The backstory of how the group was put together and marketed was really interesting. I wouldn't be caught dead listening to one of their albums, but I still found it interesting.
> 
> ...


Actually I enjoy documentaries. It's just that I'm not interested in wasting time watching one to appreciate the craft of making one. For me, the subject matters. It could be the most finely crafted documentary ever made but if it's about needlepoint or accounting procedures, I'm just not going to bother.

I like the combination of a documentary and some concert clips, but I have to like the artist. The filmaking elements are secondary for me.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Milkman said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I enjoy documentaries. It's just that I'm not interested in wasting time watching one to appreciate the craft of making one.
> ...


I'm reading you loud and clear good buddy.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> *Perhaps you have more spare time than I do.*
> 
> I watch very little on the tube and I prefer to be selective about what I do watch, particularly when it comes to music.


Youre nearly 7000 posts on this site suggests that may not be the real reason


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Just finished watching Sound City. A lot 
of history passed through that place.



Diablo said:


> NAMBLA: google it  Its not what youre thinking it is


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> That's not what I'm suggesting.
> 
> As many times as I try to rephrase and explain things, I'm still clearly not expressing myself well enough to be understood.
> 
> (sigh)



I just found it hard to believe you would be willing to waste time watching a topic you KNOW you're not really interested in.

There are two ways (at least) to view anything. Is the cup half full or half empty? Am I closed minded or just more clear about my likes and dislikes than others?

You can judge for yourself.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Youre nearly 7000 posts on this site suggests that may not be the real reason



Way to catch the obvious.

Nevertheless, I STILL don't have time to spare watching someone I know I don't care for.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> nkjanssen said:
> 
> 
> > That's not what I'm suggesting.
> ...


[video=youtube_share;yTl9zYS3_dc]http://youtu.be/yTl9zYS3_dc[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> [video=youtube_share;yTl9zYS3_dc]http://youtu.be/yTl9zYS3_dc[/video]



Now THAT, I like.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

fretboard said:


> If anyone wants to listen to the Sound City soundtrack, you can stream it here;
> 
> CBC Music


Just in case this got lost in the fray....


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> I just saw the Sound City Players at Stubbs BBQ in Austin on Thursday. I was right up front. Fantastic show! Dave Grohl and Stevie Nicks singing "Stop Dragging My Heart Around"? Awesome! Just one of dozens of amazing moments.


so jealous....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree.

That would be a worthwhile show to attend.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> nkjanssen said:
> 
> 
> > That's not what I'm suggesting.
> ...


How did you know you disliked Jack White? How do you discover something "new"?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> How did you know you disliked Jack White? How do you discover something "new"?



Are you kidding?

He was pretty hard to avoid during the White Stripes hay days and I listened to other tracks because other musicians recommended it.

I also know I don't like most rap. I don't have to hear every track to make such a judgement.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I am going to have to get this one.

Milkman - NAMBLA is the acronym for N. A. Man/Boy Love Association. If you google it do not blame me for what you find. Once you know, you can never go back to not knowing. You've been warned.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > How did you know you disliked Jack White? How do you discover something "new"?
> ...



Then you know "White Stripes White" but not his other incarnations with The Raconteurs, The Dead Weather and his solo efforts. They're all different animals and White is a bit of a chameleon. 



Milkman said:


> I also know I don't like most rap. I don't have to hear every track to make such a judgement.


I disagree completely. That's a blanket statement like saying I don't like The Doors and Jimi Hendrix so I must not like Classic Rock.

I like The Beatles and The Kinks but I do not like Herman's Hermits.

I don't like American Rap and Hip Hop but I love UK Rap & Hip Hop. They speak from different places.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > How do you discover something "new"?
> ...


I don't know why I care and get into debates about it. It's like my sister in law that won't venture beyond cheese and pepperoni on a pizza. I guess there's comfort in familiarity.

There are so many amazing new artists out there in various genres, it just seems a shame some folks will never discover them. I listen to my fair share of bad music to find the gems, and there are some gems that are every bit as good as what has come before....and there was some awful music before! With the gift of hindsight we forget all of the manufactured Bay City Rollers and Monkees music.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Just finished watching it. Superb.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> I don't know why I care and get into debates about it. It's like my sister in law that won't venture beyond cheese and pepperoni on a pizza. I guess there's comfort in familiarity.
> 
> There are so many amazing new artists out there in various genres, it just seems a shame some folks will never discover them. I listen to my fair share of bad music to find the gems, and there are some gems that are every bit as good as what has come before....and there was some awful music before! With the gift of hindsight we forget all of the manufactured Bay City Rollers and Monkees music.



I guess I don't really care what other people listen to. I have limited time available to really listen to music without distraction and as my priority is not to ensure that nothing slips by me, I listen to stuff I have a reasonable hope of enjoying.

It's really not important to me to listen to whatever seems to be popular, whether it's popular among other musicians or just with the general public. If I happen to hear something new and interesting while flipping around the radio, great. I'm not going to waste time on some quest for the latest and greatest.

OK?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Finally got around to watching this. I enjoyed the nostalgia and studio stories. I was a little annoyed by how they seemed to single handedly blame Pro Tools for the demise of Sound City and studios like it. There was also mention that any bozo could use Pro Tools. 

Pro Tools and digital tape machines were in the big studios long before their demise. It's a bit like record companies blaming cassettes/DATs/MP3s for killing the music industry, truth is the glory years of charging $300+ an hour for studio time are long gone. The industry is no longer controlled by the studio & record company elite, you don't have to mortgage your house to record an album and I think that's pretty amazing.

Yes I suppose any bozo can run Pro Tools, Photoshop or Final Cut but it doesn't mean the output is going to be any good. It still takes highly skilled and trained audio engineers, Photographers and film editors to make a quality product.

Outside of this slant of the film I thought it was enjoyable.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

That makes sense hardasmum, i raised my eyebrow a bit when they mentioned that it cost them 60k to record "nevermind"
How a previously unknown grunge band living out of a van (at least that was the picture they painted) was able to afford that i'll never know. You have to wonder how many potentially great musicians of that era didn't go on to make history because they couldn't afford it.

However i found the movie/documentary to be really inspiring and incredibly interesting, biased POV or not. maybe that was amplified by the pot brownie i ate prior.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> That makes sense hardasmum, i raised my eyebrow a bit when they mentioned that it cost them 60k to record "nevermind"
> How a previously unknown grunge band living out of a van (at least that was the picture they painted) was able to afford that i'll never know. You have to wonder how many potentially great musicians of that era didn't go on to make history because they couldn't afford it.
> 
> However i found the movie/documentary to be really inspiring and incredibly interesting, biased POV or not. maybe that was amplified by the pot brownie i ate prior.


I believe the money came from an advance from the record company. IIRCC this is how it was done. An A&R man from the record company would scout out bands and when they thought they had something they could market would sign the band and provide an "advance" to the band for recording which the record company would recoup from sales + a percentage I'm sure. I'd say they made their money back on Nevermind a few times over to say the least.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

i'll take a closer listen when i watch it again, but I thought i remembered the owner saying he would record anybody that could pay the bill. and also dave commenting on how he couldn't remember how they "chose" sound city to record the album. I might be wrong but i thought it was heavily implied that nirvana actually paid 60k to make the album. looking into nirvana, sound city isn't listed as their label but simply the place they recorded the album.

edit*

sorry i misread that
their record company would float the money to sound city for the recording
i get it now


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;V6vVAB7a8iQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6vVAB7a8iQ[/video]

favourite song on the album so far


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Even on youtube the sound is amazing.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just picked up the soundtrack today, it's in the truck.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

J S Moore said:


> Even on youtube the sound is amazing.


i uploaded that vid myself...even downloaded from the internet, ripped to a cd, copied to windows movie maker, then uploaded to youtube at half of the recommended file size, the sound is still amazing

i'll be going to buy a physical copy this weekend


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm glad I bought this one. I'll watch it again.

This one and Beyond the Lighted Stage are two I've recently purchased and which I suspect I'll watch several times each.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;yK6BMz6PTWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK6BMz6PTWc[/video]

i really can't get enough of this soundtrack
even the songs that haven't grown on me yet are good


----------

